# exchange Autotrail Dakota for Trooper or similar



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Due to a change of circumstances we need to downsize our lovely 2007 fixed bed Autotrail Dakota and wonder if anyone has a VW Trooper or California or similar they would like to exchange with us. 

please PM me or any info.

thanks for looking


----------

